# ONLINE Midnight d20 Game



## Ishmayl (Nov 26, 2004)

Hello folks,
I'm looking to start a campaign in the world of Midnight, by Fantasy Flight Games.

I would hope to play on Tuesday or Thursday evenings, around the time of 8-ish PM until 11-ish PM EST. I would prefer to play in one of the WotC gaming chatrooms, and if/when I get enough players interested, I will talk to WizO_Dabus about reserving a room. If you are interested in playing, I can be reached at my AIM name, "A Piano Monkey" on most evenings, and can be emailed at "fallen_ishmayl <at> yahoo <dot> com"

Here is a player's introduction of the world, written by Swashbuckler at Midnight's Largest fansite, Against the Shadow <dot> org.:

*Whether you’re new to the scene or a veteran of the RPG, Midnight will give you the basis for endless adventure in a dark fantasy setting!

Imagine, if you will, the Greyhawk™ setting where the Temple of Elemental Evil® is a controlling power in the land, with Iuz and Zuggtmoy smiting all foes before them. Or, if in the Forgotten Realms™, that the Red Wizards and Zhentarim have joined forces with the Phaerimm and have just defeated the Cormyrian-Dalelands Alliance, and the forces of Amn have reportedly given their allegiance to the new power in Toril®. Better yet, imagine a Middle-Earth™ where Frodo was captured, tortured, and killed – and the One Ring returned to the hand of Sauron, covering all the lands in a second Darkness … and you might come just a little bit close to Midnight!

Enter a world which knows no other divine force than that of the Dark God, Izrador, the Shadow in the North. His might is in his millions of orcs and other foul minions, his power revealed to the scattered, broken peoples by his Chosen, his clergy, the Legates. Izrador rules all, and will tolerate no challenges to his authority. Magic is outlawed. Weapons and armor are outlawed. Possessing any of these will get you killed on the spot. Are you happiest when you play an elf or dwarf? Don’t let an orc see you – or any of the subjugated humans, either, for that matter – your kind is also killed on sight, with rewards (food) going to those that turn you in!

Twice before in ages past, alliances of men, elves, and dwarves rose up to stop Izrador’s conquest of the lands of Eredane. Twice before, they made narrow but costly victories. But as is the way in all things, the third time was the charm – and now all of the lands are subjugated to his dark will.

Into this bleak and foreboding world, your characters can try to eke out an existence. Survival is not easy, especially when one of your biggest problems is where your next meal will come from! Will you be one of the last of the Fey, an elf, hiding in your forest, while your people fight and die on its borders against the ever-encroaching forces of the Shadow? Will you be a Dorn, Sarcosan, or Erenlander – humans of different nationality, who have lost hope and lost their cities to Traitor Princes from within? Or will you play a Halfling – a member of an entire race that once knew gaiety and magic, descended from the Fey like the elves – now subjugated to the last as slaves for the Shadow’s armies, mines, and Legates? Will you die, your corpse rising as one of the growing number of Fell - soulless undead horrors that crave living flesh?

Hope is not lost entirely, however! Each and every Player-Character chooses a Heroic Path when they begin, and as they rise in level, more powers and abilities become theirs to wield. The blood of heroes, kings, even dragons, flow through the veins of some, while the lineage of Outsiders and Elementals manifests in others. Who knows what could be dormant in the body of your PC?

So, enter Midnight, player, if you dare …*


----------



## Starman (Nov 27, 2004)

You might get more luck in the Talking the Talk forum. That's where most people hang out who are looking for an online game.

Starman


----------



## Ishmayl (Nov 27, 2004)

Starman said:
			
		

> You might get more luck in the Talking the Talk forum. That's where most people hang out who are looking for an online game.
> 
> Starman




Thanks!  I'll do that.


----------

